# New Cariba, Brandti, and ... Tern?



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

RHOMBEUS was awesome and delivered 3 piranhas to me today from his collection. A gargantuan cariba, a brandti, and I think a tern. Whatever they are they are awesome! My 75 gallon finally has more than one piranha in it. 
The brandti is getting used to his new surroundings in a 40 gal. He seems pretty comfortable, he has already been chasing around the solitary tiger barb in his tank. 
Anyways on to the good stuff...Pictures!

View attachment 78336


View attachment 78342


View attachment 78344


The monster Cariba
View attachment 78337


The Cariba and tern
View attachment 78338


View attachment 78339


Tern
View attachment 78345


View attachment 78343


The Brandti. He is hard to get a shot of, he is still really shy and I left his tank dark
View attachment 78340


Let me know what yall think. I have 3 fake plants in my 75 right now, which I will take out soon. I added them just because I wanted to rearrange the tank some, so it would look a little different to snowflake who has been in there for a month or two. I have diy co2 running and 3 watts or so of light. I am trying to get a nice carpet of dwarf sag going.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

tha caribe is huge they r nice fish


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

that guy is huge Chuck. If you look in the 4th pic it looks like the caribe's eye is in the shape of the star of david.thats awesome.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

WoW,massive fish


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

the tern looks like a regular red to me. the caribe is huge. nice pickup
wes


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice fish man, especially that fucken big ass cariba


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

very nice fish, u ain't lying about that big (understatement) caribe


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

the first and sixth pix are great. great fish.


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

smoking!! Supersweet cariba! That is a beast!


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Nice. No tern in any of those pics.


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

sccavee said:


> Nice. No tern in any of those pics.


Pic #7...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

those pictures from the side of the tank are awsome


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Am I crazy to think it is a tern? Look at 6 and 7, there are no signs of read whatsoever. 
Honestly every time I look at that cariba I say to myself, "That is a huge-ass fish!" The best descriptor would be immense.
Thanks for all of the comments.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Great look'n fish and pics congrats........ i could be wrong but, it doesn't look like there is too much surface agitation? which helps the p's breath when down low. could be just the pics. Once again nice p's


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

NIKE said:


> Great look'n fish and pics congrats........ i could be wrong but, it doesn't look like there is too much surface agitation? which helps the p's breath when down low. could be just the pics. Once again nice p's


There is no surface agitation while the lights are on, because I have co2.


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

Whoa. Nice big guys youve got there


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam those are beautiful monsters


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

wow-excellent pygos!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

that caribe is a monster and so is the red he gave you also. it is not a ternetzi (yellow natt) but actually appears to be a regular red bellied piranha. note the red eyes, every single ternetzi i have seen has had silver eyes.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

jesterx626 said:


> Nice. No tern in any of those pics.


Pic #7...
[/quote]

That's a regular natt. No tern will have any red in its eye.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Awesome Fish man.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

i said it first..lol its a red. still awesome fish
wes


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow you got some thick killas on your hands!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

That are some impressive looking badboys







Especially the Cariba....wow


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

sccavee said:


> Nice. No tern in any of those pics.


Pic #7...
[/quote]

That's a regular natt. No tern will have any red in its eye.
[/quote]

Yep that's definately a red. Not a tern.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Thanks for setting me straight on the tern/red issue. I guess I just wanted a tern so bad I convinced myself he was a tern. 
There is some fighting going on. It is hard to watch because the guy that is getting beaten up the most is snowflake who I have had since he was a fry. Even the lil red, Inigo, is nipping him, guess he was destined to be a wuss with a name like snowflake. Snow has put some small body shots on the big cariba though, so at least I know he has some fight in him. Hopefully things calm down and they start to tolerate each other better. Snow usually stays up in a corner, he came down when I fed them yesterday though, actually he was the only one that ate.
Thanks again for all the comments!


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Some fat Pygo`s you`ve got there!!


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Vizzini, the brandti, is evil! I had a single tiger barb in his tank, he just bit off his tale and then left him alone. The barb was just floating around the tank since he can't control where he goes now. Vizzini just followed the floating barb around as to tease him. He is so evil...I love it.


----------



## pira-me (Mar 9, 2005)

the second pic is amazing


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

pira-me said:


> the second pic is amazing


Thanks for the comment. I like the side shots too.


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

that's a big m**********r


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Nice pick up.


----------

